
Orbital angular momentum states may vastly increase fiber’s bandwidth - okket
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/orbital-angular-momentum-states-may-vastly-increase-fibers-bandwidth/
======
Aelinsaar
Good news, this should help to decrease the physical size of some of the
larger lines, maybe lower the cost to lay high speed fiber.

